# IR1/CR1 and moving during application process



## erinh (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I've had a bit of a look and haven't seen anything about this. My apologies if I've looked past a previous post on the topic. Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on moving during the IR1/CR1 application process?

My husband (Australian citizen) and I (USC) are hoping to move to the US sooner than later. Neither of us has a job offer waiting, and to cover the financial and domicile requirements my parents are willing to be co-sponsors for him. 

We've also discussed the option of my going home before him and finding a job, house, etc. I'm not super keen to do this, but it would be worth doing if I found/got a good job (or even a half-decent job) prior to his CR1 being approved. I'm wondering, though, if my moving back to the US in the middle of the process is allowed and/or advisable.

Anyone have any experience or thoughts on this? 

Cheers
Erin


----------



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

My CR1 visa literally took one day to approve once i had the paperwork together, we had an interview and the next day I had my visa. (This was South Africa)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ducass said:


> My CR1 visa literally took one day to approve once i had the paperwork together, we had an interview and the next day I had my visa. (This was South Africa)


Take the time from the initial filing of the I-130 to the issue of the visa. In London it's around 6 months if you can file directly with the USCIS unit at the embassy, or more like 10 months if you have to file with USCIS back in the US.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

erinh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had a bit of a look and haven't seen anything about this. My apologies if I've looked past a previous post on the topic. Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on moving during the IR1/CR1 application process?
> 
> ...


Your moving back is fine.


----------



## erinh (Dec 9, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Your moving back is fine.


Thanks fatbrit, you're a guru


----------

